# Whoooo!!!!



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I got my spilo to eat flakes the other day and he's been eating them and worms since. Will the flakes help with color? Will it help him grow? It looks like he's grown about 0.3" in two days.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Flakes really wont help with better coloration of your Ps, but would most def give him a healthy diet. Meats would be your best bet for good coloration. Shrimp and smelt is very adviced.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome the best part about flakes is automatic feeders


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Flakes really wont help with better coloration of your Ps, but would most def give him a healthy diet. Meats would be your best bet for good coloration. Shrimp and smelt is very adviced.


 Where can I get this shrimp at? Is it that gray colored shrimp? What do I have to do to prepare it before I feed it to my p's?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Flakes really wont help with better coloration of your Ps, but would most def give him a healthy diet. Meats would be your best bet for good coloration. Shrimp and smelt is very adviced.
> ...


 Best place to go is any LFS. They usually have freezers filled with frozen foods ready and prepared to eat for your Ps.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

You can get flakes called " colour flakes" they help to improve the colours on you fish :







:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

it says on the container that it improves color, extends life, and increases energy....its made by Tetramin


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well done, I never got my spilo to eat anything but meat.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. each food groups has its way of helping the body out in different places. Meat for stregnth, veg for better health. Flakes are considered products mixed and compressed. BUt maybe Im wrong. I dont think I've ever seen a container of flakes saying it would be good for color. Just thought a tougher and healthier P from a different food source would do well. Hmm..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads on your accomplishment ...not the easiest...i tried with my p's and they eat and spit it out....all well.... stiil congrads


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I feed my Ps arowana food with special red colour enhancers. They are bright red with pinkish tint from the food I guess. Been feeding them pellets since they were 1" so I don't know if the pinkish is natural or from the pellets.


----------

